# Can someone identify this flower



## po boy (Jul 12, 2010)

Pretty good size clump and spreads.


----------



## ksfarmer (Apr 28, 2007)

Maybe a verbena? Hard to get a perspective on size in the pics. Leaf looks like a member of the vervain family: http://www.kswildflower.org/flower_details.php?flowerID=216


----------



## Glenda in MS (Sep 15, 2007)

Obedient Plant
Very invasive...


----------



## Tiempo (May 22, 2008)

Glenda in MS said:


> Obedient Plant
> Very invasive...


Yes, obedient plant.

I've had one in my sunny perennial bed for a few years. It doesn't seem to spread by seed or by runners but the clump does get big rather quickly and I dig around it some each year to keep it from getting too big.

I like it though, It looks very nice this time of year when a lot of other things are fading.


----------



## Tiempo (May 22, 2008)

I just went out and snapped a pic of ours..I wonder if it's more invasive in the south where you are Glenda and our hard winters keep it more in check?


----------



## po boy (Jul 12, 2010)

Thanks, I do believe it is obedient Plant.
Yes, it does spread here in the south... I think the rain this year has turbo charged it..


----------



## Tiempo (May 22, 2008)

The one you see in the pic is about 4 years old and I've only dug small amounts out. It's never popped up anywhere else in the garden.


----------



## sassafras manor (Dec 5, 2009)

For what it is worth, there is a white variety neatly named 'Miss Manners' that is more compact than the pink-flowering straight species and is very slow to increase its clump size.


----------



## po boy (Jul 12, 2010)

Thanks SM


----------

